# Am I an ENFP?



## Fairytaillover (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi there everyone! Nice to meet you! 

First of all, I'm a newbie in the forums! Hehe ^__^. Well, I have this problem in which a lot of mbti test tell me that my type is ENFP! Well.. i got ENFJ and ESFP once . But I found this site and I would like to know once and for all what "experts" say! Oh! I also found a link with 20 questions, so i'll do it like that post!

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

Well, i'm pretty sure I'm an E! Because I totally love going out to places (because being in my house or on my own bores me sooooo much!) But somedays (like today ) when I have no one to hang out with, because none of my friends can go out today, i play videogames or watch anime and I think.. Am I'm really an extrovert for not going out today...?

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Well, I do yearn for various things!:
-A happy family and life. I mean, I'm still young! But I want to be part of a family... mine is quite broken, because my parents are divorced and i just have my mother's family, who i barely see.. But i REALLY want to see them again, and be with them. I only have a solid family relationship with my mother, my brother and my grandmother. And sometimes, i can't stop thinking about the future, because i haven't had any girlfriend yet and it makes me think if i'm going to end all alone, and i really fear being lonely!

-I know it's egocentric, but all my life i wished to be popular. I mean, I want to have a lot of friends and acquaintances, because i love interacting with people. The reason behind all this is because I have always tried to make friends with everyone, but it rarely works.. Most of my acquaintances tell me that i'm charming, sweet and cheerful and fun, but.. they're just acquaintances. I have been always hated in school, because most of people tend to think i'm annoying. Others tell me that i'm too cheerful and that scares them (yes i was like: what??? when they told me) and others think i'm gay when i'm not. I have friends, but i can't stop feeling that i want more, and more, i don't know why .

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

Let's see! It was not long ago, like 1 week ago i think! When i was with my friends. I had 0 stress, 0 anxiety and 0 sadness that day! Actually, i was laughing about everything. Oh look, a bird, looool. Oh look, a ball, loooooool! 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

A lot of things... I usually think people is nice by nature, but most of times (im talking about school, of course...). My confidence with them goes downward. When school started this year, i was like: OOOOH NEW PEOPLE NEW PEOPLE HEY LET'S BE FRIENDS, NICE TO MEET YOU AAAAAAAAAAH!!!!! but now they let me down... they're rude, Judgmental and selfish and mean.

Other thing that make me feel inferior is that i don't know about ANYTHING, i mean, i don't know about politics, economy, or tragic news. I haven't had a job yet, so i don't know anything about jobs, and it makes me think i'm super-duper boring sometimes..

Well, it's worth noting that i'm depressed for four years, yet i always try to cover it with my usual personallity. 

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

Mmmm, for example, yes, i think about other people's feelings whenever making a decision. I usually do things withouth thinking, but sometimes i realize and think: oh no, it might hurt someone.. right? because yes, i'm quite considerate! 

I also have strong believes, and I usually stick to my guns and I can be quite stubborn in my opinion

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

When I'm working on something i like having freedom to think and share my ideas. I usually brainstorm a lot like: Hey we could do this!, how about this!, do you like this?, blah, blah blah!!! And I also like to support someone when they make a decision or they give an idea.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?* 

Yesterday! I was hanging out with my friends and as usual i laugh about everything and look at everything, because i'm really curious about everything. Also, a friend and i were recording ourselves doing and saying stupid things, so yes, yesterday was a great and funny day!


*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Hahahaha! Learning something is really difficult to me, because I have short attention spans and I'm quite absent-minded. For example, I can memorize things for an exam, buuuuuut, I forgot about it after I finish the exam hahaha! 

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Easy! Let's say i'm a 0 in a scale from 0 to 100 xD. I'm a complete chaos!! My room is a mess, but still, i can find things in my own mess ^__^. And i'm like that for everything!

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

This is a hard one! let's see! sometimes i do both! I like to know more information about it to expand the idea but i also like to see why is that

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

I love making feel others at ease. I'm really a warm and nice guy, so whenever i see someone who is not integrated in the group i try to befriend him/her to make them feel appreciated and belonging to the group, because i know what does it feels like being ignored and out of a group.. and it's a horrible feeling. But i always try to stand for what i believe, but i'm not very assertive, because i hate confrontation becuase it make me feels bad after the argument is finished. It makes me feel bad and makes me think a lot in why can't we get along or why can't we work together and what will happen if i try to apologize after an argument.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

Oh I love this one!!! No no no no no and no! I rarely think before speaking! I say whatever comes to my mind, i can be quite random, because eeegh.. thinking before speaking seems too forced and unnatural... And i prefer group discussion, with friends, family, and even strangers, but again, NOT IN SCHOOL. Not because shyness (i'm 0% shy), but because everyone hates me and they judge anything i say and do... I always feel unease (was that the word?) when everyone judges me like that..

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

Again, Im quite random, so i jump without thinking twice unless my actions hurt someone's feelings or i feel discomfort. I like to see the possibilities of my actions, like: hey! if i do this they will sure laugh, and that's good! or maybe they won't laugh at all?. Still, i jump withouth thinking most of time. And yes, actions speak way more that words! You can say, I love you or you're my friend, but you never show it, so yes! Actions are better.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

Screw the show! I can watch it later, I rather be talking with my friend. And last time it happened! And we talked for and hour and a half! And i didn't regret it, at all, really, the show is not as important as my friends are! Yes, i value friendship about everything 

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

How could i explain this? Well, i always say i'm a male version of Oerba Dia Vanille from Final Fantasy XIII (i can't post links , so you can find information about her in google ^__^ or in final fantasy wikia!) (seriously, we are soooooooo alike) I'm always cheerful and hyper, even when i'm stressed and depressed, i try to cover it always smiling and trying to be possitive and thinking about happier things, but i always try to run away from problems, even though it not always works hehe . When the problem is too big or i can't take it anymore, i just break down.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

Because they're judgmental, rude, selfish, mean or close-minded, even though i always try to see the good in people.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

Hmmm. Nothing in particular! I like to talk about almost everything! As long as we can talk freely. We can talk about new ideas, or our fandoms (animes or movies, videogames, shows etc), talk about ourselves or whatever! 

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

Uninteresting things. Anything i find boring (like school ) or depressing (except for other people problems!, i always listen, even if they're depressing)

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

I think they perceive me as cheerful, extroverted, bubbly, loud, kind, bright, optimistic, stubborn, helpful, supportive and inspiring, but also sometimes annoying, naive, innocent and childish and they are sometimes embarrased by my behavior, because i can be quite curious and i do a lot of crazy things and they're more reserved/shy (in that way ^__^). Still, i love them with my whole heart!!! And they would never say i'm shy, quiet, serious or a bad person.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
A whole day? :O Oh, i would hang out with my family (mom, brother and grandmother) and then my friends, or maybe friends and then family?  whatever! anything except being alone or on my own. I really fear being lonely because i feel even more depressed when i'm alone... i think a lot in the future or what if i... or what if... I mean, i like to think about the future but not in a bad way, which is what happens when i'm alone.

That was that!!  Phew! That was quite a lot! right? . Oh! It's worth noting that as much as i like videogames or animes, it just entertains me, it does not fills me nor it solves my problems. If i had to choose between staying at home, playing games and watching animes/shows/series/reading or going out, i would say going out for sure!

I think that was quite a lot! Still, if you need more information, just tell me what it is and i'll writte it ^__^. Thanks to anyone who reads this and helps me finding my type! Ciao!


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello mate! Nice to meet you! ^_^


Welcome! 
First of all, and this is important, don't trust the tests too much.  
How new are you to MBTI? Have you read about the functions? Because if you really want to know your type, the only way is to study the functions and take it from there. But from what you wrote, I'd say that you seem to be an ENFP 
Also, another important thing. What extroversion or introversion means in what way you gather your energy. An extrovert would get energy by being with people, while an introvert would need to recharge his or her energy to be with people. You could compare it to a battery, where the introverts recharges this battery while being alone, and uses the stored energy while around people, and the opposite for extroverts. It does not mean that if you choose to stay in one night, you aren't an extrovert. Not what it's about, at all.  About 8 months ago, when I first was introduced to MBTI, I thought I was an introvert, just becuase I didn't have the "social skills" many of my friends had, but I learnt later that that isn't what extroversion is about. You seem to be a pretty strong extrovert to me!


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

You strikes me as an Fe-dom, with a clear Ne Hidden-Agenda. Have you considered ESFJ as a possible type?
And maybe a type 6 SO.

Could you answer some questions?

What is logic?
Do you like surprises?
Have you got some goals in your life (beside having a stable family)?


----------



## Fairytaillover (Apr 4, 2015)

> Hello mate! Nice to meet you! ^_^
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> ...


Hi there Pinina! Oh well, i know little, just the basics i think: what is S and N, F and T, J and P. Until now, i didn't know about E and I, but if it is what you told me, yes i then i consider myself extrovert ^__^. I know something about Ne, Fe, Si... but veeeeeeeeery little, that's why i joined! because it seems interesting hehe 



> You strikes me as an Fe-dom, with a clear Ne Hidden-Agenda. Have you considered ESFJ as a possible type?
> And maybe a type 6 SO.
> 
> Could you answer some questions?
> ...


Hello Westlose, well, nope to be honest, i didn't consider ESFJ :O in the test i always get enfp and once enfj and esfp but i rather know personal opinions ^__^. And of course, i'll answer it!

*-What is logic?:* Mmmm, well i understand logic as something that allow us to organize what we think and allow us to see beyond our posibilities

*Do you like surprises?:* Oh sure! More the good ones (like a surprise birthday party or a surprise gift) than the bad ones of course, but at least they're something new that you don't expect. At least you can react emotionally when you know what the surprise is about.

*Have you got some goals in your life (beside having a stable family)?:* Yes, for example getting my degree, meeting people here or simply make tomorrow a better day or hanging out again.

I hope these answers help you! 

And thank you both for replying! ^___^


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Fairytaillover said:


> Hello Westlose, well, nope to be honest, i didn't consider ESFJ :O in the test i always get enfp and once enfj and esfp but i rather know personal opinions ^__^. And of course, i'll answer it!
> 
> *-What is logic?:* Mmmm, well i understand logic as something that allow us to organize what we think and allow us to see beyond our posibilities
> 
> ...


Which one of these definitions fits the most with you ?

*Number one :*

* *





* Description of Fe from "Dual Nature of Man" by A. Augusta*
*
Black (extroverted) sensing Fe*

Perceives information about processes taking place in objects — first of all, emotional processes that are taking place in people, their excitation or subduedness, and their moods. This perceptual element implies the ability to know what excites people, and what suppresses them. It defines a person's ability or inability to control his emotional state, and also the emotional states of other people.

When this element is in the leading position, the individual has the innate ability to induce or convey his moods to others and energize people with his emotions. He is able to activate the psychological/spiritual lives of other people and their emotional readiness for action. You might say that such a person has the ability to infect others with his moods and tends to impose on others the emotional states that he considers beneficial for their life activities.

What people usually call emotions or a person's display of emotions is neither more nor less than a form of letting out this internal excitation directly, almost without expending it in muscle activity. A cheerful person who laughs releases an emotional charge and inner excitation through certain movements of the muscles of the face and body. This might be a means for reducing overexcitement, when inner exertion cannot be used for the activity it was intended for. But it can also be a conscious method of conveying one's excitement/agitation to others — inducing one's internal excitement/agitation in the psyches of other people. Anger, for example, is also a way of reducing overexcitement, but it is usually directed not at arousing others emotionally, but at emotionally suppressing and depleting them, at lowering their activity level, or at strictly channeling their activity.
*Wikisocion description of Fe*

Extroverted ethics (Fe) is an extroverted, rational, and dynamic information element. It is also called Fe, E, the ethics of emotions, or black ethics.

Fe is generally associated with the ability to recognize and convey (i.e. make others experience) passions, moods, and emotional states, generate excitement, liveliness, and feelings, get emotionally involved in activities and emotionally involve others, recognize and describe emotional interaction between people and groups, and build a sense of community and emotional unity.

Types that value Fe like creating a visible atmosphere of camaraderie with other people. They enjoy a loose atmosphere where anything goes, where people don't have to watch too carefully what they say for fear of offending others. This means these types try not to be too thin-skinned, taking jokes with a grain of salt. However, they are very conscious of the fact that the way something is said is very important to how it will be received, so they tend to add emphasis, embellishments, and exaggerations here and there to keep people engaged. The best way to say something is highly dependent on the situation and the implied purpose of the exchange, so of course levity is not appropriate in some situations.

Even after explosive arguments, these types find it hard to hold grudges, and can tolerate people they in principle don't like, as long as the situation is primarily social and doesn't require too close contact. They prefer misgivings to be out in the open; they believe that the silent treatment is one of the worst things you can do to a person, and only aggravates the underlying problem. 

*Fe as a base (1st) function (ESE and EIE)*

The individual is always in tune to the emotional flow surrounding him, and responds to it spontaneously and directly. He seeks out and creates activities where people are totally engaged in what they are doing. Something's value is directly tied to how much it arouses his or another's passion.

He is highly proactive about steering the emotional flow in the direction he himself considers ideal to a given situation. He may, for example, try to cheer people with jokes if he sees that they are too gloomy or, conversely, to get people to be serious and concentrated if they are too carefree during a crisis situation. Nevertheless, he believes emotions should be expressed as honestly as possible. 




*Number two :*

* *





*Description of Ne from "Dual Nature of Man" by A. Augusta*
*
Black (extroverted) intuition Ne*

Perceives information about objects' potential energy — for example, information about the physical and mental abilities and potential of a person. This perception grants the ability to understand the structure of objects and phenomena and grasp their inner content. This element determines a person's ability or inability to see the real potential energy of one's surroundings.

When this element is in the leading position, the individual has pronounced cognitive interests. This individual is constantly studying underlying phenomena, which he/she is able to communicate to others quite successfully by making complicated things simple. Such a person enjoys explaining his understanding of things to others. Under favorable conditions, he/she becomes a scientist or writer. He/she can find optimal ways of increasing the potential energy of objects. "Energizes" other people around him with his understanding of the possibilities and potential of the surrounding objects.
*Wikisocion description of Ne*

Extroverted intuition (Ne) is an extroverted, irrational, and static information element. It is also called Ne, I, intuition of possibilities, or black intuition.

Ne is generally associated with the ability to recognize possibilities, create new opportunities and new beginnings, recognize talent and natural propensities in others, reconcile differing perspectives and viewpoints, rapidly generate ideas, and be led by one's intellectual curiosity and stimulate curiosity in others.

Types that value Ne prefer to try out an opportunity rather than consider all possible ways in which it could not work out. They pick a few options and stick with them, in contrast to introverted intuition Ni types who pick one option and continue to doubt that option.

They enjoy discussing unusual insights into the nature of the world and crazy out-there ideas, like space elevators. Typical Ne quadra humor juxtaposes seemingly unrelated phenomena.
*Ne as a base (1st) function (ILE and IEE)*

The individual is skilled at generating intellectual interest and curiosity in others and using others' curiosity to get them to do things.

He easily sees parallels between different situations, areas of knowledge or skill, and people, and likes to establish contacts across different fields of knowledge and social groups, which allows him to be part of many things at once. He enjoys considering differing viewpoints and perspectives and seeing if they can be reconciled.

He enjoys the beginning stages of just about anything - new projects, acquiring new skills, experiencing new people and relationships. Preparing for and launching something new is seen as having greater value than the process of experiencing what one already has and finishing what one has begun. The concept of "finishing" seems foreign to him. Instead of taking care to finish things and tie up all loose ends, he tends to drop things when he can't handle them any longer or realize that he has neglected them for too long (this might be equally related to suggestive introverted sensing).


----------



## Fairytaillover (Apr 4, 2015)

westlose said:


> Which one of these definitions fits the most with you ?
> 
> *Number two :*
> 
> ...


I would say this one ^__^, mostly because of the whole curiosity thing! and the last paragraph. I find it really exciting to start and try something new and it takes a lot of effort to finish something, as i leave a lot of things withouth finishing it. Also, i can see lots of possibilities in most of situations, rather than having just one possibility and sticking to it


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Fairytaillover said:


> I would say this one ^__^, mostly because of the whole curiosity thing! and the last paragraph. I find it really exciting to start and try something new and it takes a lot of effort to finish something, as i leave a lot of things withouth finishing it. Also, i can see lots of possibilities in most of situations, rather than having just one possibility and sticking to it


At least we can be sure that you are an extroverted feeler. And I agree that you are using Ne.

But the fact is that I've seen way more Fe than Ne. For example, the desire to be popular is quite a Fe thing. ENFPs are individualists people, even if they are extroverted. They have a unique perspective and beliefs on things, and they are often quite detached from the group. I see a high crave for harmony, and being friend with people. Excessively warm, to the point that it annoys people (this is quite a common ESFJ thing).



> Because they're judgmental, rude, selfish, mean or close-minded, even though i always try to see the good in people.


Again this is a Fe-dom quality. ENFPs are more aristocratic.



> I love making feel others at ease. I'm really a warm and nice guy, so whenever i see someone who is not integrated in the group i try to befriend him/her to make them feel appreciated and belonging to the group, because i know what does it feels like being ignored and out of a group.. and it's a horrible feeling. But i always try to stand for what i believe, but i'm not very assertive, because i hate confrontation becuase it make me feels bad after the argument is finished. It makes me feel bad and makes me think a lot in why can't we get along or why can't we work together and what will happen if i try to apologize after an argument.


This is like the perfect thing that defines a Fe-dom. I don't say that ENFPs aren't nice and stuff, but they don't have this desire for everyone to be in a group. ENFPs won't fear confrontation to assert they belief, I guarantee it.

ESFJs have a good grasp on Ne, this is true, but I don't think that you are a dominant Ne user.

In your communication style : I recognize easily Ne users, they are often bouncing a lot. They can't keep talking about a subject without finding associations and being out of subject. Here, you're talking a lot about how you relate to people and stuff like that.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in complete agreement that you're an ESFJ. One of my classmates reminds me a lot of you, and I thought she was ENFP at first as well - very warm, outgoing, eccentric, creative, etc. But then once I got to know her more, I noticed that it's Fe, not Ne, that truly drives her - being nice, wanting a harmonious environment, trying to make people feel good, and so on. 

So basically, what I'm saying is that you shouldn't fall into the trap that ESFJs are boring, traditional in their mindsets, etc. This may be true for some of them, but it's definitely not the case for all. ESFJs can be traditional, but they can also be eccentric like I mentioned before. What makes an ESFJ an ESFJ is their desire for harmony and stability in their lives.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

And if my memory's good, Vanille from FF13 is probably an ESFJ too. 

You know, the stereotype of Fe-dom being loud and obnoxious is sometimes true (when they are stressed) ;p


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

ESFJ was my impression from the opening. ENFPs tend to jump right in with what they want to say--just watch Lorelai Gilmore--but ESFJs go through the social niceties of saying things like "hi, how's everyone doing?" I'm going to focus on:


> I'm always cheerful and hyper, even when i'm stressed and depressed, i try to cover it always smiling and trying to be possitive and thinking about happier things, but i always try to run away from problems, even though it not always works hehe . When the problem is too big or i can't take it anymore, i just break down.


because this is a very Fe-dominant answer. 

You start with a clear statement of judging: here's what I always do. And what you do is about how others perceive you--"cheerful and hyper...always smiling". That's the Fe "cover" right there: I adjust my actions to others' social cues. Then you talk about your inferior function--"I always try to run away from problems". That's weak introverted thinking (Ti) right there. You're running away from it because it might force you into conflict with your "public" persona. It gets "too big" to handle without breaking character, and causes this disconnection between how you think others see you (Fe) and what you need to do to solve the problem (Ti). 

I'm watching Merlin right now, and one of the clearest arguments for Arthur being ESFJ is exactly this--when he has to exile his beloved, Gwen. He hates himself for doing it, but puts on the mask of King, then spends the next couple episodes taking his feelings/disappointments out on others. So, yeah, this is one of the clearest ESFJ typings I've seen in a while.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Agreed with everyone else. Obvious ESFJ is obvious.

I'm beginning to think ENFP is a common MBTI result for ESFJ's. Fe-Ne can make one feel rather intuitive.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

I kinda think ENFP.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> I kinda think ENFP.


What's your reasoning? I'm interested to hear it.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> What's your reasoning? I'm interested to hear it.


Basically, I think he's a SOC-dom Type 9, so the impression of Fe will be given off even if it isn't really there. I think you guys are seeing 9's need for harmony and acceptance and mistaking it for Fe.

That, and I'm pretty sure an ESFJ would stroke out if they were as unorganized as he claims to be. :tongue:


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> Basically, I think he's a SOC-dom Type 9, so the impression of Fe will be given off even if it isn't really there. I think you guys are seeing 9's need for harmony and acceptance and mistaking it for Fe.
> 
> That, and I'm pretty sure an ESFJ would stroke out if they were as unorganized as he claims to be. :tongue:


So you're saying the Fe we're seeing is an illusion? Is life itself an illusion? am I really an ESFP?

No wonder typing is so difficult. You've explained it intricately. 1000000+ net points for you.


----------



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

> I'm in complete agreement that you're an ESFJ. One of my classmates reminds me a lot of you, and I thought she was ENFP at first as well - very warm, outgoing, eccentric, creative, etc. But then once I got to know her more, I noticed that it's Fe, not Ne, that truly drives her - being nice, wanting a harmonious environment, trying to make people feel good, and so on.
> 
> So basically, what I'm saying is that you shouldn't fall into the trap that ESFJs are boring, traditional in their mindsets, etc. This may be true for some of them, but it's definitely not the case for all. ESFJs can be traditional, but they can also be eccentric like I mentioned before. What makes an ESFJ an ESFJ is their desire for harmony and stability in their lives.


ACTUALLY. I used to think that a lot but then i realized that ExFP's can look a LOT like Fe doms because some of them always care about making others feel comfortable, at ease,... which tends to be considered as an xxFJ quality. The difference between the two is that ExFP's won't do it seriously while ExFJ's will acts as if it was there mission to help everyone. Of course, i'm not ruling out the possibility of Fairytaillover being an ESFJ but i don't think we should rule out ExFP either.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

hoopla said:


> So you're saying the Fe we're seeing is an illusion? Is life itself an illusion? am I really an ESFP?
> 
> No wonder typing is so difficult. You've explained it intricately. 1000000+ net points for you.


Ooh, is this sarcasm? I love sarcasm! Do more! Do more!

Really though, someone asked for my reasoning so I gave it. If you disagree, that's fine but the mockery is uncalled for. Typology is not worth starting fights over.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

animalfromthesea said:


> ACTUALLY. I used to think that a lot but then i realized that ExFP's can look a LOT like Fe doms because some of them always care about making others feel comfortable, at ease,... which tends to be considered as an xxFJ quality. The difference between the two is that ExFP's won't do it seriously while ExFJ's will acts as if it was there mission to help everyone. Of course, i'm not ruling out the possibility of Fairytaillover being an ESFJ but i don't think we should rule out ExFP either.


So you're saying that what the general consensus considers to be Fe is really Fi? Complete paradigm shift. Total breakthrough. 

I'm not saying Fi cannot make people comfortable or at ease, but it's manifestation will be different than Fe. In fact, typing someone based on if they make others feel comfortable is rather superficial. Why or how they make others comfortable or at ease is a better start. 

If anything, I'm unable to fathom how someone focused on popularity and attention could be considered Fi. Does popularity sound like an introverted feeling function to you?
@Halycon It depends on what constitutes a fight. Yes, my sarcasm could be interpreted as petty, and I apologize, but it was meant to question the idea of functions being illusions, and that cut and dry, obvious Fe is really Fi. I'll agree that Fi can look Fe-ish and Fe Fi-ish, more in the sense that human individuals are complicated, multi-faceted beasts. It can be difficult to discern the source of a behavior, and what people are merely putting on as a front, I agree. But this seems like text-book Fe to me.

Regardless, I apologize for coming across as patronizing when merely attempting to use humor without coming off as deadpan and droning, which I am prone to. Though I disagree; I think it's crucial to discuss typology in depth, as it helps gain insights and understanding and paves the way of new schools of thought. A debate can be educational. Though I likely take typology too seriously.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

animalfromthesea said:


> ACTUALLY. I used to think that a lot but then i realized that ExFP's can look a LOT like Fe doms because some of them always care about making others feel comfortable, at ease,... which tends to be considered as an xxFJ quality. The difference between the two is that ExFP's won't do it seriously while ExFJ's will acts as if it was there mission to help everyone. Of course, i'm not ruling out the possibility of Fairytaillover being an ESFJ but i don't think we should rule out ExFP either.


Where do you see Fi in the OP, though? Fe and Ne are bursting at the seams, but I didn't really pick up on much Fi.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

hoopla said:


> @_Halycon_ It depends on what constitutes a fight. Yes, my sarcasm could be interpreted as petty, and I apologize, but it was meant to question the idea of functions being illusions, and that cut and dry, obvious Fe is really Fi.


It's not obvious to me, though, and I explained why. If you disagree, that's totally fine but some justification as to why would be nice.



> But this seems like text-book Fe to me.


Ok, but why?



> Regardless, I apologize for coming across as patronizing when merely attempting to use humor without coming off as deadpan and droning, which I am prone to. Though I disagree; I think it's crucial to discuss typology in depth, as it helps gain insights and understanding and paves the way of new schools of thought. A debate can be educational. Though I likely take typology too seriously.


It's fine. roud:



Ardielley said:


> Where do you see Fi in the OP, though? Fe and Ne are bursting at the seams, but I didn't really pick up on much Fi.


The Fi is probably being watered down heavily by the 9ness. I've seen that happen in quite a few Fi 9s I know.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

I see Fe in that OP's main goal in life is to connect with others. Cheerful, trusting and ambitious in regards to individuals, perhaps overly so. Main decisions are based on others' feelings, how others will be affected or feel, rather than his own. Most of what was discussed here was centered on other people; people he values, how others perceive him. I saw no evidence of introspective feeling here.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

hoopla said:


> Cheerful, trusting and ambitious in regards to individuals, perhaps overly so. Main decisions are based on others' feelings, how others will be affected or feel, rather than his own. Most of what was discussed here was centered on other people; people he values, how others perceive him.


These are all 9 things, though, not Fe things. Not that they can't be present in Fe users, but it isn't their root.



> I saw no evidence of introspective feeling here.


Ok, but the thing is, you won't ever find conventional Fi in a type 9 because it's such an unusual MBTI-Enneagram combination. The strong convictions and values normally associated with Fi are diluted by the 9's open-mindedness and lack of assertiveness, so the Fi is much less apparent than it would be in, say, a type 4 with Fi.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

If those aren't Fe things, then what is Fe?

Where are you seeing the Fi?


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

hoopla said:


> If those aren't Fe things, then what is Fe?


I don't know if there's such a thing as just pure, untainted Fe. Nor any other function, for that matter. How they all manifest depends on each individual's internal drives, goals, values, etc. Sure, there are common trends between people who share the same functions but that doesn't mean that everyone who doesn't fit that trend doesn't have that function. It may just express itself in a different way in that person.

Basically, I don't think it's good to type people by shoving them into boxes. Everyone is different and when typing, you have to allow for that.



> Where are you seeing the Fi?


I really don't have the attention span to read through that again and even if I did, anything I would find would likely be dismissed because it wouldn't fit the conventional, cookie cutter definition of Fi you seem to be pushing.

If an Fi-user values harmony, empathy and acceptance, wouldn't the outward manifestation of that look exactly like Fe?


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not very good in enneagram, but I though that type 9 avoid conflicts, and breaking harmony. So their passion is sloth because they don't want things to change, because there could be a loss.

Fe is about expressing and understanding moods and emotions, and the desire to find a common ground.

I don't feel like he's trying to avoid breaking harmony, but he seems like he wants to initiate new relationships, and I see a wish to live positive emotions. This is very Fe.

I've not seen Fi in his answers anyway.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

I see very little Fi in his answers. Fi users _can_ and _will_ strive for harmony and social peace, yes, but they aren't going to obsess over it and prefer being authentic to being popular.

The amount of Fe and Ne in his answers is quite high, and he actually reminds me of my ESFJ cousin. She's quite like him, bubbly and kind, and I originally typed her as an ENFP. But it was pretty obvious after a while that she wasn't one, and I later reconsidered ESFJ.

Here's some questions I'd like to ask you, @Fairytaillover,

1.) How much do you procrastinate?
2.) How detail oriented are you, and how well do you remember details and facts?
3.) In general, are you better at remembering the bigger picture of an event or little details about it that you liked?
4.) I take it you're creative. With your creativity, is it a flood of new possibilities and ideas, or is it more calm?
5.) Would you say your desire for social harmony drives you?
6.) Do you rely on past experiences a lot?

Sorry to ask so many, it may help me get a gist if I see Fe-Si-Ne or not


----------



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

Ardielley said:


> Where do you see Fi in the OP, though? Fe and Ne are bursting at the seams, but I didn't really pick up on much Fi.


I found Ne really obvious too. For fi, i could show numerous example but the most striking one (for me anyway) seems to be this one: "I also have strong believes, and I usually stick to my guns and I can be quite stubborn in my opinion". 

But for those saying that OP is an ESFJ, where do you see Si ?


----------



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

hoopla said:


> So you're saying that what the general consensus considers to be Fe is really Fi? Complete paradigm shift. Total breakthrough.
> 
> I'm not saying Fi cannot make people comfortable or at ease, but it's manifestation will be different than Fe. In fact, typing someone based on if they make others feel comfortable is rather superficial. Why or how they make others comfortable or at ease is a better start.
> 
> ...


The fact that OP cares about being popular may simply have to do with being an extrovert or not. I have met several ExFP's who cared about social status just as much as a stereotypical xxFJ would. 

This could also have to do with OP's age; i, myself in my teenage years, used to care a lot about what others thought about me, whether what i was doing would make me any more popular... 
So typing someone based on whether they care about social status or not, would be just as superficial as typing them based on their ability to make someone feel comfortable. But again, i'm not saying that ESFJ isn't a possible type for Fairytaillover just that it seems unlikely since no one seems to find any signs of Si.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Basically in every verse of his poem there is this need to connect with others and basically diverge to others in terms of meaning, there is no wish for self preservation and self discovery which a Fi user craves for at most. Fi users also want to know every realm of their feelings (this also depends on the position of the function), even though it is humanitarian and feelings oriented, Fi tends to put tenses into the first person even if it seeks the happiness of others, it still wishes others could see their own mirrors other than looking in others' mirrors, maybe their mirror is not quite the universal green, there are many perspectives Fi tries to understand about the diversity of feelings.

Fe on the other hand, wants people to find their common point and harmony, it is more divergent, it seeks to see how people could compromise their own values for that pinch of happiness a group could give, this happiness they are themselves seeking. Fe is more about the multitude of mutual feelings other than the different shades of green a mirror could have. Hope that gives a slight idea.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Now I usually see who is who based apon a vibe so hear is the type I think you are :
ENFJ 

Reason: I think you have the NF dogma but in terms of how you show it off to the world seems to be Fe . I do not really see any s in you whatsoever from what you said .

Question to confirm:

What do you think of traditions and conformity ???


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

animalfromthesea said:


> But for those saying that OP is an ESFJ, where do you see Si ?


Let's see:

1. The examples. Very concrete and down-to-earth. Present-focused, with the future held in a mysterious light. Examples:
Well, I do yearn for various things!:


> -A happy family and life. I mean, I'm still young! But I want to be part of a family... mine is quite broken, because my parents are divorced and i just have my mother's family, who i barely see.. But i REALLY want to see them again, and be with them.





> Yesterday! I was hanging out with my friends and as usual i laugh about everything and look at everything, because i'm really curious about everything. Also, a friend and i were recording ourselves doing and saying stupid things, so yes, yesterday was a great and funny day!





> Screw the show! I can watch it later, I rather be talking with my friend. And last time it happened! And we talked for and hour and a half! And i didn't regret it, at all, really, the show is not as important as my friends are! Yes, i value friendship about everything


2. Fear of Ne, as in:


> Other thing that make me feel inferior is that i don't know about ANYTHING, i mean, i don't know about politics, economy, or tragic news. I haven't had a job yet, so i don't know anything about jobs, and it makes me think i'm super-duper boring sometimes..


I've never met an Ne-dominant who would say something like this. However, lower levels of Ne/higher levels of Si make one fearful of getting it wrong. The higher the Si vis-a-vis the Ne, the more likely one is to say "I haven't experienced X, therefore I cannot comment." 
3. Preference for small details over big picture: 


> When the problem is too big or i can't take it anymore, i just break down.


The typical intuitive has the reverse problem.


----------



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

> -A happy family and life. I mean, I'm still young! But I want to be part of a family... mine is quite broken, because my parents are divorced and i just have my mother's family, who i barely see.. But i REALLY want to see them again, and be with them.


I don't see how this could be an indication of Fe. Do you mean when he says he wants to be part of a family? Or how he wants to see his mother's family again? At best this could show signs of Fe but i don't see why this would validate Si.



> Yesterday! I was hanging out with my friends and as usual i laugh about everything and look at everything, because i'm really curious about everything. Also, a friend and i were recording ourselves doing and saying stupid things, so yes, yesterday was a great and funny day!


Looks more like Se/Ne



> Screw the show! I can watch it later, I rather be talking with my friend. And last time it happened! And we talked for and hour and a half! And i didn't regret it, at all, really, the show is not as important as my friends are! Yes, i value friendship about everything


Looks more like Fi

Sorry if i missed what you thought represented Si in the quotes you showed but maybe you should have extrapolated your points.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

The focus is on the moment in the context of the future and the past. The examples are full of what's immediate: friends, family, this decision alone. The way the past informs the present and shapes the future is a central part of how events are perceived. This turned out well last time, so let's do it again. It's not expanded into the realm of uncertainty and probability intuitives exist in.

The first quote does demonstrate Fe and Ne as well--the Fe comes from the way the poster uses his parents' relationship as a moral signpost. Ne in the way he uses it to envision possible futures and not give up hope. Si in the way the poster uses the past to try to explain the present. And there's also Si in the lack of greater context. I'd expect an ENFP to say something like "not all parents..." or "In some cases parents..."

The second quote is actually too vague and ambiguous for an extraverted perception-dominant. An Se-dominant would describe the situation. An Ne-dominant would draw parallels to the situation. The over-use of words like "everything" actually suggests to me that the action isn't that important. What's important is laughing _with friends_. That's why I'm getting dominant feeling. But Si is present again in the way the quote is so focused on the immediate. I'd expect an ENFJ to draw a connection to something greater than the incident. I'd expect an ENFP to say, "it's like when..." or "we had a better time than..."with some connection to something else, drawing things together.

The third quote is very indicative of ESFJ. Like the previous quote, the focus is not on the decision (as a perceiver would focus on) but on the consequence--meaningful time spend with a friend--there's that dominant Fe again. The Si is that the poster immediately brings up an example of this, then proceeds to talk about the present as it was influenced by the past.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

I still cannot fathom how anyone is getting Fi out of this, but my best guess would be that OP is not a stereotypical trophy wife, volvo driving soccer mom who knits granny sweaters, so therefore, ENFP.


----------

